# Painting Rocks



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, i've recently started a new Witch Hunters army and have a fair bit of rocks/gravel on their bases, but due to having to undercoat them before painting, they will lose their natural colour. 

Anyone got any painting tips on how to make the rocks look real with some paints?

Thanks, Existance.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well I am not the best painter, but I find it easiest to basecoat them in black then drybrush a series of greys getting progressively lighter in shade and paint on the brush.

So you end up with black in the nooks and crannies with the edges of the rocks being lighter than the rest.


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

theres the gw way of painting them scorched brown and highlighting with khemri brown or graveyard earth.

i personally like to base them khemri brown and build up by adding dheneb stone to the mix.

hope this helpsk:

iorn within, iron without.


----------



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks, i'm hoping for a greyish colour, like they where before (the gw basing kit slate btw).


----------



## warsmith-893 (Sep 7, 2008)

in that case start adaptus battlegrey and work up to codex grey, possiblly fortress grey? i'm not sure but i think thats what i did for my chaos bikes.

hope this helpsk:

iron within, iron without.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

They can end up looking a bit too grey, if that happens (which indeed it may not) try a brown wash, which should just tint them enough to take the starkness out of the colour.

Have fun painting. :grin:


----------



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful tips, ill give it a go :good:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I would say straight codex grey and fortress grey highlights and then a wash of badab black, simple but gets a great result. JD


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

you can put a very thin coat of drybrush white on the rocks to give them depth and a rocky look to them....thats waht I did for mine. I'd paint them a basecoat of black, followed by a drybrushing of dark grey up to a light grey followed by drybrushing on white.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

If you are planning on making them look a simialure colour to the ones in the Citadel Basing Kit then you might not want to go as high as Fortress Grey.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I would go with grey a light grey overbrush(not too heavy, just more than drybrush) and a white drybrush. If it comes out too stale try a coat of matt varnish over it.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The way i paint my rubble bases is to start by basecoating them adeptus battlegrey and then doing a drybrush of the lighter foundation grey (It's name escapes me) then i do a second drybrush of bleached bone in small amounts (This gives it a slightly dusty look) I then flock small areas of static grass to give some life to the base. I then paint the rim with bestial brown. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Existance (Nov 3, 2008)

Some good ideas there, im sure one of them will work well, thanks guys.


----------

